
The RedMonk Programming Language Rankings: January 2018 - ngrilly
https://redmonk.com/sogrady/2018/03/07/language-rankings-1-18/
======
dzdt
The Redmonk methodology of looking at stack overflow and github seems to be
far superior to the TIOBE search engine approach. There is a real story in the
moves on this index: the rise of Swift and Kotlin, the stagnation of go and
scala.

~~~
myth_drannon
The Go stagnation is surprising. Is it because of its simpler syntax and hence
less SO questions? I'm seeing an opposite trend on the job market, Go is
growing fast.

~~~
ngrilly
Your hypothesis seems confirmed by the fact Go ranking decreases on the
StackOverflow axis, but not on the GitHub axis.

------
pc2g4d
Seems clear to me that Scala's decline is exactly due to the rise of Kotlin.
Whatever interest I once had in Scala has evaporated now that Kotlin has
arrived.

